# Replacing bathroom subflooring



## Judifer (Sep 15, 2008)

How difficult would it be for me to replace the subfloor in my bathroom?  I have a basement so I can get underneath the bathroom floor.  Can I do it my self?  Of course I need to know where to find out how to replace it myself.


----------



## Rosesarered (Sep 15, 2008)

Judifer said:


> How difficult would it be for me to replace the subfloor in my bathroom?  I have a basement so I can get underneath the bathroom floor.  Can I do it my self?  Of course I need to know where to find out how to replace it myself.



Can you tell me what kind of subfloor you are removing?


----------



## handyguys (Sep 16, 2008)

First - Why?
if its damaged, rotted, etc.

You go at it from the top. Remove any fixtures and cabinets then remove any flooring on top then remove the subfloor. Replace then new floor then replace the toilet and cabinets.


----------

